# Good day



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Well today was a good day in the turkey woods here in southern utah


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Way2go!!


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That is a dandy, congrats.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sweet - congrats!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice, Congrats! I still haven't purchased a tag.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Great Job Richard!!!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

That's a good tom.


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

Quite a beard on that fella. Congrats.

Sent from my LM-G710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wire (Nov 2, 2017)

Congrats on a great bird.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## archersisco (Dec 24, 2017)

Nice bird congrats!!


----------

